# One from Sundays Hunt



## gsgary (Mar 8, 2016)

From Chatsworth House, Fuji GW690, Fomapan 400 developed in Rodinal, i love the detail this camera produces


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 8, 2016)

A lot of grey here.  Not so sure this belongs in the "Black and White" gallery.  Seems like way more grey than black and white, and this is supposed to be for black and white right?


----------



## gsgary (Mar 8, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> A lot of grey here.  Not so sure this belongs in the "Black and White" gallery.  Seems like way more grey than black and white, and this is supposed to be for black and white right?


Everything that was black is black, Black hat black saddle ect.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 8, 2016)

I like this Gary, really nice exposure control.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 8, 2016)

gsgary said:


> Everything that was black is black, Black hat black saddle ect.



Gary... wow man.  It's almost like you don't appreciate someone hassling you over what category you post your photos in.. 

Huh.. that just can't be right.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm  chilled 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 8, 2016)

quarterhorse?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 8, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> quarterhorse?


 Nope... whole horse.


----------



## LarryLomona (Mar 8, 2016)

Nice, do we have Gray gallery ?


----------



## gsgary (Mar 8, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> quarterhorse?


If they have stamina like jumping walls and hedges it could be ill have to ask next hunt

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Mar 9, 2016)

LarryLomona said:


> Nice, do we have Gray gallery ?


I will try and remember to post some more tonight only took a roll of b+w so only 8 shots

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 9, 2016)

Dang, that is nice.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 9, 2016)

gsgary said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > quarterhorse?
> ...




could be a Morgan then. 
Tennessee Walker would also be a good fit, but dont know if you have those over there. 
always the Thoroughbred option too.


----------



## Didereaux (Mar 9, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



  Morgan is a smallish horse-15hands, so not a Morgan.  And to be truthful I doubt there is a Morgan in the UK.  This is a hunter/jumper and most of those are thoroughbred crosses, generally (sit down for this) crossed with a percheron.    Absolutely fantastic jumpers and tall 17+ hands.     Although this one does not show the size of one of those crosses.   Probably just a good thoroughbred hunter.


----------



## annamaria (Mar 9, 2016)

This is really nice!


----------



## runnah (Mar 9, 2016)

I thought they banned fox hunting?

Nice photo.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 9, 2016)

runnah said:


> I thought they banned fox hunting?
> 
> Nice photo.



if not, they should. 
poor foxes


----------



## runnah (Mar 9, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I thought they banned fox hunting?
> ...



I'd rather the wealthy take out their sociopathic tendencies on unsuspecting woodland creatures than my 401k.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 9, 2016)

runnah said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



well, when they run out of foxes they will just turn on us plebs.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 9, 2016)

runnah said:


> I thought they banned fox hunting?
> 
> Nice photo.


 That was a rumour started by the fox's union!


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 9, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> well, when they run out of foxes they will just turn on us plebs.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 9, 2016)

runnah said:


> I thought they banned fox hunting?
> 
> Nice photo.


It's not fox hunting they use Bloodhound to track a runner

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------

